# Hind leg lame after IM injectionton



## AnaciduPlessis (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I am completely new at raising goats and used to cattle. I injected a lamb ( about 3 months of age ) in her hind leg and it is now dragging just above the ankle. Is there any way to remedy this? I red up afterwards that this can happen and they advise not to inject them there, but I can't find anyone who has any advice if you already did it...

Please help, I would do pretty much anything to get her back on her feet.

Anaci


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2011)

You could give her a shot of Banamine. Dosage is 1cc per 100 lbs. It will get better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2011)

I have had a couple goats do this, and mine have always recovered in a day or two on their own.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

They can get sore after injections just like we do.  I would wait a day or two and see if it gets better. Hind leg is a good injection site, so you probably didnt' do anything wrong, it's just sore.


----------



## AnaciduPlessis (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies... I'll give it a few days and see if she recovers. I have put it in a homemade splint made to keep the ankle straight, so I'll check it in the afternoons and see if she starts to recover. I really hope so, she's one of two ewe lambs that we bought in a herd and I'd really like to keep her!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 21, 2011)

I do not like using the hind leg for a few reasons. There is a nerve that runs down the back of the leg that can be damaged if hit with a needle and that rear leg has one of the largest cuts of meat. When you put drugs, vaccines, etc into that meat you ruin it.
See page 8 of this site http://www.esgpip.org/PDF/Technical bulletin No. 10.pdf 

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

If it were a young market animal that was destined to be eaten, I'd avoid injecting in the leg.  If it's a breeding animal or pet, the leg is no big deal.  Yes, there's a small chance you could hit a nerve, but there's always a small chance of hitting something when you use the neck as well.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 21, 2011)

The area of the neck that you should be using has nothing in it except some blood vessels and muscle. The back of the hind leg is the area that the nerve runs and is were most people will try to give an injection. 
What makes you think market goats are the only goats that are slaughtered? A few pet goats might stay with their owners forever but most are eventually moved on and breeding animals won't breed forever. Goat meat is in huge demand so unless you are keeping a goat until the day it dies and then bury it they all eventually wind up in the food chain.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 22, 2011)

Renegade said:
			
		

> The area of the neck that you should be using has nothing in it except some blood vessels and muscle. The back of the hind leg is the area that the nerve runs and is were most people will try to give an injection.
> What makes you think market goats are the only goats that are slaughtered? A few pet goats might stay with their owners forever but most are eventually moved on and breeding animals won't breed forever. Goat meat is in huge demand so unless you are keeping a goat until the day it dies and then bury it they all eventually wind up in the food chain.


Most people I've seen giving injections in the hind leg of goats/sheep are doing it in the side of the leg, not the back.  I have only given injections in the back of the legs in horses, where it's one of the recommended sites.  I never said only meat goats are eaten, but I'm pretty sure she injected a lamb like she said in her post.  Either way, it's not worth arguing about.  Some people are more comfortable giving injections in the leg. It's not the end of the world if the animal gets a shot or two in the leg, it can lower the value but it doesn't totally ruin it.


----------



## Chaty (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont give IM shots in the hind leg I always do it in the neck..No problems there and so muc easier...


----------



## AnaciduPlessis (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Guys, it looks like it might be a permanent thing. I have put a cast on her leg and she walks fine with it, but as soon as I take it off she's back to where she was. I don't really know what to do with her at this point, she's only about 5 months old ( I'm guessing since we bought her with her mom ).

I've tried a few times to inject some of the other goats in the neck but I have quite a bit of trouble with it - partly because I lost my nerve and partly because it just looks like quite a dangerous place to put a needle... maybe it'll get easier in time.

Thanks for all the replies though.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 25, 2011)

Anaci,

Sorry to hear you're still having problems. It sounds like the nerve is inflamed or damaged. They can be slow to heal. I would put the lamb on some anti inflammatories. If you don't want to inject then give him some childrens motrin. Just use the child dose. I would give it for 5 days. Make sure lamb continues to eat. If he stops eating or develops diarrhea discontinue use.
When you're giving injections there is no reason to give anything but hormones IM. It is much easier to go SQ (under the skin). You can give SQ injections over the ribcage, in armpits, etc. Of course some drugs say IV only and must go IV.
Good luck.

HTH

Donna


----------

